# AverMedia "AVerTV Super 009" Phillips TV7131 WDM



## dmtr (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello All! Happy New Year!

Ðcquired a new device:
AverMedia "AVerTV Super 009"

System FreeBSD 8.3R view this device as (pciconf -lv):

none2@pci0:1:7:0:	class=0x048000 card=0x42551461 chip=0x71331131 rev=0xd1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Animation Technologies Inc'
    device     = 'Phillips TV7131 WDM video capture (Phillips TV7131 WDM video capture)'
    class      = multimedia

Should I probyvat run this device?
Or throw it away and buy something more worthy and supported?


----------

